# Shark ID's Please



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok, I have taking a liking to shark fishing out of my boat. I am studying up on them on which ones to keep.

I am at the Texas Parks and Wildlife Board looking at which species to keep and which ones to release.

Trying to get the ID's of each down. So I was wondering if these two here that we caught last Saturday at the Jetties are? Both were released after the pics.

They kinda look like two different species to me just because of what looks to be different Pectoral Fins.

The first pic, the pectoral looks more rounder at the tips. Then the Dorsal originates behind the Pectorals like the pic below. 









This one looks to have more pronounced sharper tips to it. Also, the Dorsal originates right behind the Pectorals. Leading me to believe it is not a Sandbar. 









Maybe Shortfin Makos?

TEXAS PARKS AND WILDLIFE SHARK PICS


----------



## phawk007 (Jul 19, 2008)

Definately not a mako.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

looks like two sandbar sharks


Definately not makos


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Yea, I was going off what I read about a Shortfin Mako. Once I saw the pics of one, I knew they were not.

Still though, to be a Sandbar: Sandbar - similar to dusky but has large first
dorsal fin originating over or slightly before
pectoral insertion; similar to bull, blacktip and
spinner but has interdorsal ridge.

Here is a Sandbar, see the sharp nose? 









The top pic shows a more rounder nose. Definitely not sharp.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

sandbar sharks do not have a sharp nose, they have round snots.

ID site for Sandbar sharks
http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/Sandbarshark/sandbarshark.htm

_Distinctive Features_ 
The sandbar shark's most distinguishing characteristic is its taller than average first dorsal fin, which originates above or slightly anterior to the pectoral axis. It has a bluntly rounded snout that is shorter than the width of the mouth. An interdorsal ridge is present between dorsal fins. Its widely spaced dermal denticles have no definite teeth and don't overlap as is with most sharks of the family Carcharhinidae.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Yea, going to have to go with your ID. Guess I need to learn more about the ID's on the ones I can keep to eat. 

Might seem easier to do at this point. :rotfl:

Thanks!


----------



## Xtreamesharker (Apr 2, 2008)

I thought that it would be a good idea for anyone targeting sharks to have quick access to the identification links for the several species of sharks that are being caught from the Gulf of Mexico and around the upper Atlantic coast (Blue Shark) of Florida. The following links will list the specific shark species and give a brief but detailed description of its Taxonomy, Common Names, Geographical Distribution, Habitat, Biology, Importance & Danger to Humans and it ranking on the Conservation Status. Hopefully, this can answer some questions for identification purposes. Enjoy!

Blacktip Shark

Bull Shark

Sandbar Shark

Tiger Shark

Lemon Shark

Nurse Shark

Blue Shark

Great Hammerhead Shark

Scalloped Hammerhead Shark

Bonnethead

Spinner Shark


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

definitely look like sandbars to me...

and for tablefair its hard to beat 3'-5' blacktip on the grill... they are plentiful and easy to identify


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

Xtreamesharker said:


> I thought that it would be a good idea for anyone targeting sharks to have quick access to the identification links for the several species of sharks that are being caught from the Gulf of Mexico and around the upper Atlantic coast (Blue Shark) of Florida. The following links will list the specific shark species and give a brief but detailed description of its Taxonomy, Common Names, Geographical Distribution, Habitat, Biology, Importance & Danger to Humans and it ranking on the Conservation Status. Hopefully, this can answer some questions for identification purposes. Enjoy!


 i've been looking for a site like this. thnx!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Capt Teez put out a great link.....

I just tend to keep blacktips and let the other go unless the freezer is empty.

http://www.pier30fish.com/pier30/SharkRegs&IDComplete.pdf

PS.. It is a pain in the ***** trying to gaff a 5 plus ft shark by your self with a dog on board. T

he were both showing their teeth at each other. LOL


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Definite Sandbars, you can see the interdorsal ridge on this shark. Its located along the back right behind the dorsal.

Illegal to keep.



FireEater said:


>


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

Another thing to keep in mind is that sharks, like the sandbar, that are on the prohibited list must be released immediately without removing them from the water. And that gaffs can't be used on a fish that is not a legal size to keep. So, for example, if someone catches a bull or a spinner and would like to keep it make sure it is at least 64 inches long before you stick a gaff in it.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

LOL....and people complain about hardheads thrown on a pier:headknock


----------

